

Amazon issues "Choking Hazard" warning for Testable JavaScript - liamondrop
http://www.amazon.com/Testable-JavaScript-Mark-Ethan-Trostler/dp/1449323391#cpsiaMainDiv

======
carsongross
Sometimes the universe just seems to fall together correctly, doesn't it?

------
athenot
> readers will see concrete examples of how their JavaScript can get into
> trouble, followed by tips and honest advice how to extricate their code from
> those pitfalls

In other words, how to perform the Heimlich Maneuver on their JavaScript code.
:)

